# Komplete Kontrol for ANY controller?



## jaketanner (Feb 28, 2019)

Just got an email about Kontorl is now free and for use with any controller...has anyone already tried this?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 28, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Just got an email about Kontorl is now free and for use with any controller...has anyone already tried this?


Yep, using the software here. Works nicely, and midi controls work as expected.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 28, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Yep, using the software here. Works nicely, and midi controls work as expected.



Cool.. What controller are you using it with?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 28, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Cool.. What controller are you using it with?


At the moment, nothing! I did a quick test by assigning a couple of controls on my M-Audio keys. Worked just fine. Now I want the Komplete Kontrol 32...


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 28, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> At the moment, nothing! I did a quick test by assigning a couple of controls on my M-Audio keys. Worked just fine. Now I want the Komplete Kontrol 32...



Ah ok, cool. So no controller needed? It’s all software based? I gotta try it.


----------



## Ben H (Feb 28, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Just got an email about Kontorl is now free and for use with any controller...has anyone already tried this?



Yep. Using it with an old XP-30.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 28, 2019)

Ben H said:


> Yep. Using it with an old XP-30



Now I had Komplete Kontrol in my account from a long time ago, but don't use it because I don't have their controllers, is the Komplete Start a totally different software?


----------



## Ben H (Feb 28, 2019)

I have no idea. I only installed Komplete Kontrol from the package, because that's all I was really interested in.

I wanted to see how the librarian/NKS functionality works. Fortunately I have a few NKS compatible libraries to test it out on.

I also have Akai VIP 3, which I have been using for a couple of months now. I want to see which interface I prefer, as well as which one has better compatibilty with all the software I use. And which one is more stable too, ofc.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 28, 2019)

Ben H said:


> I have no idea. I only installed Komplete Kontrol from the package, because that's all I was really interested in.
> 
> I wanted to see how the librarian/NKS functionality works. Fortunately I have a few NKS compatible libraries to test it out on.
> 
> I also have Akai VIP 3, which I have been using for a couple of months now. I want to see which method/interface I prefer, as well as which one has better compatibilty with all the software I use.



I downloaded the Komplete Kontrol from the NA app, where does it go to open?


----------



## Ben H (Feb 28, 2019)

You can run it in standalone or VST. So I installed the standalone on my C: drive and the VST on my S: drive.

I've only tried it standalone so far though.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 28, 2019)

Ben H said:


> You can run it in standalone or VST. So I installed the standalone on my C: drive and the VST on my S: drive.
> 
> I've only tried it standalone so far though.



Gonna try and locate it. It's coming up under my instruments tab within pro tools. But need to see if the Komplete Start is a different software. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 28, 2019)

Komplete Start is a free collection of stuff, you'll find them in Native Access to download


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 28, 2019)

James H said:


> Komplete Start is a free collection of stuff, you'll find them in Native Access to download



But is it different than Komplete Kontrol if you have that already? I never used it because I don't have any of NIs controllers...I did years ago.


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes, open NI Access after you've clicked the "Get Komplete Start" button on the website. Start is 10 or so instruments/FX that you can use in anything. Kontrol is where you can load them all.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 28, 2019)

James H said:


> Yes, open NI Access after you've clicked the "Get Komplete Start" button on the website. Start is 10 or so instruments/FX that you can use in anything. Kontrol is where you can load them all, it's like a



But if I have Ultimate 11, do I really need free sounds? Gonna check this thing out a bit more.


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 28, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> But if I have Ultimate 11, do I really need free sounds? Gonna check this thing out a bit more.



Probably not. I missed out Kinetic Treats, so that was a bonus!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 28, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> But if I have Ultimate 11, do I really need free sounds? Gonna check this thing out a bit more.


Well, there's 1500 loops/samples from the expansions range. included..
Get yourself a free sounds.com trial account. You can download sounds straight to Komplete Kontrol, all nicely tagged and ready for use. Plus, the new "sampler" in KK is kind of useful for quick shots.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 28, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Well, there's 1500 loops/samples from the expansions range. included..
> Get yourself a free sounds.com trial account. You can download sounds straight to Komplete Kontrol, all nicely tagged and ready for use. Plus, the new "sampler" in KK is kind of useful for quick shots.



Will do then, thanks.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 28, 2019)

For the record, Komplete Kontrol has always "worked" with a computer keyboard and mouse. You can audition sounds using the arrow keys, change parameters using your mouse, etc. This new version of KK adds a LOT to this functionality by letting you use MIDI learn the knobs and the buttons. (You do this by clicking the button that says MIDI at the top)

Still, there's no way to get the full benefit of Komplete Kontrol without an NI keyboard because there is two-way communication between the software and the keyboard. You can see what you're doing on your NI keyboard, and you can't get that with MIDI learn.

To use Komplete Kontrol with the knobs on another controller, you'll need to click the knob icon on the top. That's the only way you can see the parameters that people with NI controllers see on their keyboards. And you'll be able to see general descriptions for the other pages. Even though I have a KK controller, I find having this on top to be useful to move quickly through instruments that have a lot of pages.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 28, 2019)

It's a great bit of software. I just wish that it could be resized vertically. Is there any technical reason why this can't be done? I end up collapsing the tag browsers just to claw back some vertical space.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 28, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> It's a great bit of software. I just wish that it could be resized vertically. Is there any technical reason why this can't be done? I end up collapsing the tag browsers just to claw back some vertical space.


Yeah, too bad it doesn't do that.

One thing that is interesting about KK is that there are a lot of non-Kontakt instruments that have NKS. And if they are resizeable, like the Arturia V synths, KK will expand to hold them. Same for non-NKS instruments like UVI Workstation hosted in KK.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2019)

So, I don't use the Komplete Kontrol software much because I in the past I found it quite kludgy, but I'm looking it over again. 

One thing that I find frustrating is finding the instruments in the browser, since some of the patches seem to be missing from what I know is in the instrument if I access it via Kontakt. Is there a way to update the database to include those, or can I only do that by adding them to the user side? On the user side, is there a way of organizing presets through folders or is it only through tagging? I don't find the manual exactly straightforward. And is there a manual for the software that is separate from the manual for the keyboard? I haven't been able to locate it if it exists. 

Another thing. Wasn't the recent sale by OT supposed to making the Arks NKI compatible? Why do they not show up in the main panel along with Time Macro? (See screenshot)


----------



## harmaes (Feb 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Another thing. Wasn't the recent sale by OT supposed to making the Arks NKI compatible? Why do they not show up in the main panel along with Time Macro? (See screenshot)



If you use search for a Time Macro patch are you able to find it? If there’s no library file it’s not added to the list afaikt. The Olafur Arnalds toolkit is not shown in the list but the presets can be found via search. Chamber Waves and lcot are shown though because they have a library file.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2019)

harmaes said:


> If you use search for a Time Macro patch are you able to find it? If there’s no library file it’s not added to the list afaikt. The Olafur Arnalds toolkit is not shown in the list but the presets can be found via search. Chamber Waves and lcot are shown though because they have a library file.


The Time Macro Library shows up. The Arks do not. The patches didn't even show up when I searched for them until I add the library via the user tab. For whatever reason, they evidently are not picked up in the main database scan.


----------



## harmaes (Feb 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> The Time Macro Library shows up. The Arks do not. The patches didn't even show up when I searched for them until I add the library via the user tab. For whatever reason, they evidently are not picked up in the main database scan.



That’s because it only scans the libraries that are registered (in the registry). All others need to be added in the user libraries indeed. So the arcs don’t have a library file?


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2019)

harmaes said:


> That’s because it only scans the libraries that are registered (in the registry). All others need to be added in the user libraries indeed. So the arcs don’t have a library file?


Evidently, the Arks do not have a library file or if does, it is not where it is supposed to be. Where should it be located?

The Ark patch does have the preview, so when I add it through the user library, I do get the sample sound for patch.


----------



## harmaes (Feb 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Evidently, the Arks do not have a library file or if does, it is not where it is supposed to be. Where should it be located?
> 
> The Ark patch does have the preview, so when I add it through the user library, I do get the sample sound for patch.



Indeed, the preview files are in a separate folder that’s picked up by Komplete kontrol when adding the installation folder of the Arks. The library file mostly is in the root when its existing.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2019)

harmaes said:


> Indeed, the preview files are in a separate folder that’s picked up by Komplete kontrol when adding the installation folder of the Arks. The library file mostly is in the root when its existing.


So why are the Arks not in the library? Or more to the point how do I get them into the library presuming they are supposed to be there.


----------



## harmaes (Feb 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> So why are the Arks not in the library? Or more to the point how do I get them into the library presuming they are supposed to be there.



Are the arks in the library list in Kontakt? If they’re not then they aren’t registered as a library and won’t show up in Komplete Kontrol.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2019)

harmaes said:


> Are the arks in the library list in Kontakt? If they’re not then they aren’t registered as a library and won’t show up in Komplete Kontrol.


They are in Kontakt since they are Kontakt Player libraries. They don’t appear in Komplete Kontrol under the factory tab like other NKS libraries. Time Macro shows up but it’s the only OT library I have that shows up.

Edited to add: the lights and everything are mapped once I open an Ark patch. It’s just not showing up in the factory list with Time Macro.


----------



## harmaes (Feb 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> They are in Kontakt since they are Kontakt Player libraries. They don’t appear in Komplete Kontrol under the factory tab like other NKS libraries. Time Macro shows up but it’s the only OT library I have that shows up.
> 
> Edited to add: the lights and everything are mapped once I open an Ark patch. It’s just not showing up in the factory list with Time Macro.



I’m not using Kontakt player only full. I reckon there’s no .nicnt file in the Ark folder and there’s one in Time Macro? Did you register the ark libraries via Native Access or wasn’t this necessary?


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 28, 2019)

@jbuhler 
I get this when I browse? Looks different to yours??


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2019)

harmaes said:


> I’m not using Kontakt player only full. I reckon there’s no .nicnt file in the Ark folder and there’s one in Time Macro? Did you register the ark libraries via Native Access or wasn’t this necessary?


I use the full version of Kontakt as well but the Arks are kontakt player libraries meaning they show up in the tabs on the left in Kontakt. But that’s not pertinent to their behavior in Komplete. They behave normally in Kontakt and they did not show up in Komplete previously because they were not compatible. When OT ran that sale through NI in December that was to announce that they were now compatible with Komplete. But it doesn’t seem to be working right for me and I’m wondering if anyone else is seeing the Arks showing in the factory tab the way Time Macro shows in that screenshot I posted above. If others are seeing it, I’m wondering how to remedy it in Komplete. 

I’m not sure how I registered the OT products, but Ark 1 and maybe 2 were probably done using the old service center or through Kontakt itself. I’m pretty sure Native Access was in place by the time I did Ark 3. 

I’m now wondering if the NKS instrument for Ark requires Kontakt 6 and that’s why it’s not being picked up by Komplete.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2019)

James H said:


> @jbuhler
> I get this when I browse? Looks different to yours??


Yes, mine only shows Time Macro as in the image above (sorry, I’m using my phone right now and so can’t easily link back but it’s upthread). Do you have Kontakt 6 or Kontakt 6 player installed?


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, mine only shows Time Macro as in the image above (sorry, I’m using my phone right now and so can’t easily link back but it’s upthread). Do you have Kontakt 6 or Kontakt 6 player installed?



I'm on Kontakt 5 full and Kontakt 6 player


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2019)

James H said:


> I'm on Kontakt 5 full and Kontakt 6 player


So maybe I need to install Kontakt 6 player for Komplete to see the Arks. Can you still open player libraries like the Arks in Kontakt 5 after you’ve opened them in Kontakt player 6?


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> So maybe I need to install Kontakt 6 player for Komplete to see the Arks. Can you still open player libraries like the Arks in Kontakt 5 after you’ve opened them in Kontakt player 6?



No, I'm stuck with 6 Player now they've updated. So I'd avoid for now... or until they fix the GUI resize option at least in this thing!


----------



## Sunny Fable (Feb 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> So maybe I need to install Kontakt 6 player for Komplete to see the Arks. Can you still open player libraries like the Arks in Kontakt 5 after you’ve opened them in Kontakt player 6?


I was able to map Komplete Kontrol to my keyboard without problem. 

I see the Arks in my Kontakt 5. If you want to see the NKS version inside Komplete Kontrol, you can erase the Arks with the NI unregister tool, than locate those libraries from inside Native Access. Next time, Komplete Kontrol should scan correctly the Arks.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2019)

Sunny Fable said:


> I was able to map Komplete Kontrol to my keyboard without problem.
> 
> I see the Arks in my Kontakt 5. If you want to see the NKS version inside Komplete Kontrol, you can erase the Arks with the NI unregister tool, than locate those libraries from inside Native Access. Next time, Komplete Kontrol should scan correctly the Arks.


I see the Arks inside of Kontakt 5 too. That's not the issue. The issue is not seeing them in KK. Loading them via the user tab has made the libraries accessible. If eventually updating to Kontakt 6 doesn't resolve the issue, I may try unregistering and reregistering.


----------



## MillsMixx (Feb 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I see the Arks inside of Kontakt 5 too. That's not the issue. The issue is not seeing them in KK. Loading them via the user tab has made the libraries accessible. If eventually updating to Kontakt 6 doesn't resolve the issue, I may try unregistering and reregistering.



I found the solution to this on Windows 10 at least for the Arks and a few other libraries. I'm not totally sure it'll work unless you have Kontakt 6 but worth a shot. I have both 5 & 6

Make sue KK is closed. Then find you library (for example Ark 1) and move the entire folder temporarily to a new location. Then open NA and you'll see "repair" icon on the right. Now with NA open move your library back to it's original location. Click on repair and browse to that location and click relocate. After it finds the library close NA.

Now open KK again and it should repopulate and you should see it show up. If you have more than one library you're trying to fix, I've discovered you can only do this one at a time.

Give it a shot and let me know but if you've updated your OT libraries to NKS they should work by doing this. Good luck!


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2019)

MillsMixx said:


> I found the solution to this on Windows 10 at least for the Arks and a few other libraries. I'm not totally sure it'll work unless you have Kontakt 6 but worth a shot. I have both 5 & 6
> 
> Make sue KK is closed. Then find you library (for example Ark 1) and move the entire folder temporarily to a new location. Then open NA and you'll see "repair" icon on the right. Now with NA open move your library back to it's original location. Click on repair and browse to that location and click relocate. After it finds the library close NA.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll give that a try tomorrow to see if it is a registration problem rather than a problem of not having Kontakt 6.


----------



## MillsMixx (Feb 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Thanks! I'll give that a try tomorrow to see if it is a registration problem rather than a problem of not having Kontakt 6.


Cool. I just go this to work with my Heavyocity and Output libraries too. One thing I had to do was to go back into my emails and find the NKS updates that most of the companies sent us.

For Heavyocity is was a matter of downloading the update in the Continuata connect installer.
For Output is was updating from the output hub.

Still keep in mind! Once you update you STILL have to remove it again and re-add in NA like I mentioned in my first post .


----------



## xgman (Mar 1, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> It's a great bit of software. I just wish that it could be resized vertically. Is there any technical reason why this can't be done? I end up collapsing the tag browsers just to claw back some vertical space.


Because they would rather push stuff like sounds.com. I don't really understand it either.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 1, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> It's a great bit of software. I just wish that it could be resized vertically. Is there any technical reason why this can't be done? .


This is a good question for @EvilDragon When he's been asked the same question about Kontakt, my memory is he said that any change made to Kontakt has to work with all the thousands of instruments that have been created by all the third party developers. If NI makes an improvement to KK and it causes even a few VIs not to work in KK anymore, people will be very upset. It's maybe easier to improve a library than the ecosystem that all the libraries run in. But I don't really know and @EvilDragon does.


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 1, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I use the full version of Kontakt as well but the Arks are kontakt player libraries meaning they show up in the tabs on the left in Kontakt. But that’s not pertinent to their behavior in Komplete. They behave normally in Kontakt and they did not show up in Komplete previously because they were not compatible. When OT ran that sale through NI in December that was to announce that they were now compatible with Komplete. But it doesn’t seem to be working right for me and I’m wondering if anyone else is seeing the Arks showing in the factory tab the way Time Macro shows in that screenshot I posted above. If others are seeing it, I’m wondering how to remedy it in Komplete.


I’m on a Mac and I had this problem with the ARKs in KK. Time Macro showed up fine. I’ve had the same problem with other non-OT libraries too. The solution I found was a little tedious, but not difficult. As to the underlying cause why KK doesn’t show certain libraries, I still have no idea.



MillsMixx said:


> I found the solution to this on Windows 10 at least for the Arks and a few other libraries. I'm not totally sure it'll work unless you have Kontakt 6 but worth a shot. I have both 5 & 6
> 
> Make sue KK is closed. Then find you library (for example Ark 1) and move the entire folder temporarily to a new location. Then open NA and you'll see "repair" icon on the right. Now with NA open move your library back to it's original location. Click on repair and browse to that location and click relocate. After it finds the library close NA.
> 
> Now open KK again and it should repopulate and you should see it show up.



My libraries are on an external SSD connected via USB. What I did was this:

First, be sure that Komplete Kontrol and Native Access are closed. Then remember or write down or remember the name of the drive that contains the library (I wouldn’t try this if the libraries are on the same drive as the OS though). Change the name of that drive to something else.

Open Native Access. Naturally, it can’t find your libraries. Go to each library and click on “Relocate” at the right, and choose the location for each library that isn’t showing up. Don’t bother with other unrelated libraries because you’ll change the drive name back to the original name later anyway. Close Native Access.

Next, open Komplete Kontrol. When I did this, the libraries were showing up as they should on the left panel. Now you just have to do the same thing again. Close KK, change your drive name back to the original name. Open Native Access and Relocate the libraries again. Close Native Access. Open Komplete Kontrol and all should be well. Plus with this method you don’t have to go to the trouble of copying all your samples to another drive. Let me know if this method helps. I’d like to know if this is not a Mac only issue.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 1, 2019)

galactic orange said:


> First, be sure that Komplete Kontrol and Native Access are closed. Then remember or write down or remember the name of the drive that contains the library (I wouldn’t try this if the libraries are on the same drive as the OS though). Change the name of that drive to something else.
> 
> Open Native Access. Naturally, it can’t find your libraries. Go to each library and click on “Relocate” at the right, and choose the location for each library that isn’t showing up. Don’t bother with other unrelated libraries because you’ll change the drive name back to the original name later anyway. Close Native Access.
> 
> Next, open Komplete Kontrol. When I did this, the libraries were showing up as they should on the left panel. Now you just have to do the same thing again. Close KK, change your drive name back to the original name. Open Native Access and Relocate the libraries again. Close Native Access. Open Komplete Kontrol and all should be well. Plus with this method you don’t have to go to the trouble of copying all your samples to another drive. Let me know if this method helps. I’d like to know if this is not a Mac only issue.


Yes, this worked, only I did not even have to rename the drive. It was enough to rename the containing folder. (I have my libraries in folders by vendor, so I just changed it from Orchestral Tools to Orchestral Tools1). Thanks! The key seems to be that Native Access has to know to look again at the library.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 1, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, this worked, only I did not even have to rename the drive. It was enough to rename the containing folder. (I have my libraries in folders by vendor, so I just changed it from Orchestral Tools to Orchestral Tools1). Thanks! The key seems to be that Native Access has to know to look again at the library.


Well, strike that. When I rename the folders back to the original name, KK goes back to not seeing the libraries.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 1, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Well, strike that. When I rename the folders back to the original name, KK goes back to not seeing the libraries.


And changing the name of the drive also doesn't work once I name it back to its original name.


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 1, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Well, strike that. When I rename the folders back to the original name, KK goes back to not seeing the libraries.


Well, I was wondering if just changing the folder name would be sufficient, but just changed the “lowest common denominator” path probably out of laziness. But try it that way and I hope the libraries will be seen after the change back.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 1, 2019)

And Ark 3 refuses to be seen, even when I change the name, and even in the user side when I add try to add it manually.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 1, 2019)

And now the transport has stopped responding in Logic again. Tried contacting NI, but what a hell hole their website is now. I'm not even sure how you do contact support. Seems like you have to post to the community board and hope someone comes along and answers your query. What a clusterfuck.


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 2, 2019)

For what it’s worth, the latest Komplete Kontrol software update ver 2.1.0 crashed Logic consistently on my 2009 MBP Sierra. I realize that my laptop’s processor is way outdated and hasn’t been supported for a long time, but that hasn’t stopped any of NI’s software from performing fine until this KK release. I had to find a support thread with a link to ver 2.0.5 posted on Google Drive by a support person to get everything working again. It’s entirely possible that 2.1.0 is causing problems in other ways such as transport functioning in Logic or otherwise just not playing nice.

So far no problems on my 2012 Mac Mini. Haven’t updated on my 2018 Mac Mini yet, but will after some backups.

Here’s the link to that thread with the older version, but note that it will scan your entire library again which might take some time:
https://support.native-instruments....cannot-be-used-with-El-Capitan-10-11-6-en-us-


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 2, 2019)

galactic orange said:


> For what it’s worth, the latest Komplete Kontrol software update ver 2.1.0 crashed Logic consistently on my 2009 MBP Sierra. I realize that my laptop’s processor is way outdated and hasn’t been supported for a long time, but that hasn’t stopped any of NI’s software from performing fine until this KK release. I had to find a support thread with a link to ver 2.0.5 posted on Google Drive by a support person to get everything working again. It’s entirely possible that 2.1.0 is causing problems in other ways such as transport functioning in Logic or otherwise just not playing nice.
> 
> So far no problems on my 2012 Mac Mini. Haven’t updated on my 2018 Mac Mini yet, but will after some backups.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this link. I'm going to try reverting tomorrow. Hopefully it will work on my machine. The current situation is untenable (and I'm on Mohave)


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 2, 2019)

So I tried restoring but no go. The behavior introduced with 2.1 continued when I went back to 2.05. Transport still not initiated, KK S61 still not recognized by Logic until KK software is engaged. So they changed something other than just the plugin when they installed 2.10.


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 2, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> So I tried restoring but no go. The behavior introduced with 2.1 continued when I went back to 2.05. Transport still not initiated, KK S61 still not recognized by Logic until KK software is engaged. So they changed something other than just the plugin when they installed 2.10.


Then you’ll likely have to go through the tedious NI uninstall process of deleting all the files that get put in various places on your hard drive, the instructions for which are equally hard to find on the NI support page. Then you should try reinstalling 2.0.5 but other than that you might have to wait until NI releases a new version with a fix.


----------



## Zero&One (Mar 2, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> And now the transport has stopped responding in Logic again. Tried contacting NI, but what a hell hole their website is now. I'm not even sure how you do contact support. Seems like you have to post to the community board and hope someone comes along and answers your query. What a clusterfuck.



It's a nightmare their contact isn't it? I was in an endless loop of NI "Need help?" links that lead to nothing. As you say, only to be eventually directed to a forum where other angry people are supposed to help me.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 2, 2019)

James H said:


> It's a nightmare their contact isn't it? I was in an endless loop of NI "Need help?" links that lead to nothing. As you say, only to be eventually directed to a forum where other angry people are supposed to help me.


Not to mention that their database is not easy to search, producing lots of false positives and not turning up relevant posts under expected keywords. And it's even hard to find your own post on the site to check on progress. They are basically now saying: “no, we’re really not going to support our products any longer.” And then my request is now, 8 hours later, still pending, meaning it hasn't even been posted to the forum for potential answer. All the bother of support queuing for the right to be allowed to put your query in front of a community of angry people. What could go wrong? I'm definitely taking my hardware purchases elsewhere in the future.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 2, 2019)

FWIW, every technical issue I've ever had with NI stuff has been solved by completely removing the product in question from my system, and re-installing. Also, haven't had any issues with the latest KK and latest Logic either. YMV etc.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 2, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> FWIW, every technical issue I've ever had with NI stuff has been solved by completely removing the product in question from my system, and re-installing. Also, haven't had any issues with the latest KK and latest Logic either. YMV etc.


You don’t happen to know where the instructions to completely remove a product like Komplete Kontrol are located, do you? Finding information like that is not exactly straightforward. Or do you simply delete the application and then have Native Access reinstall?

Edit to add: also, do you regularly use Komplete Kontrol inside of Logic? Because if I have even one instance of KK in Logic then everything behaves normally.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 2, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> You don’t happen to know where the instructions to completely remove a product like Komplete Kontrol are located, do you? Finding information like that is not exactly straightforward. Or do you simply delete the application and then have Native Access reinstall?
> 
> Edit to add: also, do you regularly use Komplete Kontrol inside of Logic? Because if I have even one instance of KK in Logic then everything behaves normally.


I always use this guide.
https://support.native-instruments....tive-Instruments-Software-from-a-Mac-Computer
There's a whole bunch of things to delete, but I've always found it's best to go all in.

With regard to KK - I'll admit it's a new thing for me, but I haven't ran into any difficulties as of yet. If you'd like me to try and replicate anything, let me know.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 2, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> I always use this guide.
> https://support.native-instruments....tive-Instruments-Software-from-a-Mac-Computer
> There's a whole bunch of things to delete, but I've always found it's best to go all in.
> 
> With regard to KK - I'll admit it's a new thing for me, but I haven't ran into any difficulties as of yet. If you'd like me to try and replicate anything, let me know.


Thanks! I don't use the KK software much myself other than to set up keyboard presets and occasionally as a VST player for plugins that don't have standalone players, so I was alarmed by what updating the software did to the interaction of the S61 with Logic. That you are not having the same issues gives me hope that it is some kind of setting that reinstalling will fix.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 2, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Thanks! I don't use the KK software much myself other than to set up keyboard presets and occasionally as a VST player for plugins that don't have standalone players, so I was alarmed by what updating the software did to the interaction of the S61 with Logic. That you are not having the same issues gives me hope that it is some kind of setting that reinstalling will fix.


I did a full uninstall and reinstall, and am having the exact same behavior. If I run KK software before, or restart the computer, or have an instance of KK in the Logic project, Logic and S61 keyboard behave normally. But if I close Logic and reopen it, then Logic cannot find the S61 keyboard (it sees it only as a generic midi keyboard) and the transport does not light up.

My query to the NI forum is still pending approval, now almost 18 hours after submitting it.


----------



## Zero&One (Mar 2, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> My query to the NI forum is still pending approval, now almost 18 hours after submitting it.



NI support is a joke, utter garbage. They make great products and that's where it ends for me. Considering the price we pay for the products, 18 hours (pending) is disgusting in a modern tech support model.


----------



## Ryan99 (Mar 2, 2019)

James H said:


> NI support is a joke, utter garbage. They make great products and that's where it ends for me. Considering the price we pay for the products, 18 hours (pending) is disgusting in a modern tech support model.


It’s the weekend....


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 2, 2019)

Ryan99 said:


> It’s the weekend....


This is to approve a post to the support forum, not for support itself. Unless they are also doing a shitty job advertising how their support actually works. But to me it appears they moderate questions before allowing them to post to the general support forum. If the support model is a forum, posting needs to be nearly instantaneous. If this is simply the engine they are using to handle support queries they need to change their language to make that clear. In either case the process is broken whether it’s the weekend or not.


----------



## Zero&One (Mar 2, 2019)

Ryan99 said:


> It’s the weekend....



I literally just bought a game 02:53 and the code was "Already Used" error.
Raised a support call.
I'm downloading it now @ 03:17
It's the weekend...


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 3, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> For the record, Komplete Kontrol has always "worked" with a computer keyboard and mouse. You can audition sounds using the arrow keys, change parameters using your mouse, etc. This new version of KK adds a LOT to this functionality by letting you use MIDI learn the knobs and the buttons. (You do this by clicking the button that says MIDI at the top)
> 
> Still, there's no way to get the full benefit of Komplete Kontrol without an NI keyboard because there is two-way communication between the software and the keyboard. You can see what you're doing on your NI keyboard, and you can't get that with MIDI learn.
> 
> To use Komplete Kontrol with the knobs on another controller, you'll need to click the knob icon on the top. That's the only way you can see the parameters that people with NI controllers see on their keyboards. And you'll be able to see general descriptions for the other pages. Even though I have a KK controller, I find having this on top to be useful to move quickly through instruments that have a lot of pages.


That is interesting! But I suppose, this new version won't let you access other parameters via midi, like dialing through instruments or picking scales, right? Not to speak of forwarding the information that feeds the light guide ...
I would like to use this plugin with my own controllers. I am just not willing to buy the hardware, because for most of my control needs it won't work, as the instruments reside in VEpro and KK does not properly work for VSTs outside of your DAW.


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 3, 2019)

I still have no idea if there is any benefit to downloading the additional sounds, as it seems that they are all in Ultimate 11 anyway.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 3, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> I still have no idea if there is any benefit to downloading the additional sounds, as it seems that they are all in Ultimate 11 anyway.


The expansions selection would be new for you I think..


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 3, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> The expansions selection would be new for you I think..



Do they have their own GUI or are they rejiggered from a synth within Kontakt already? Just don't want to add more gigs for things I'm rarely gonna use. Have you tried them?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 3, 2019)

FriFlo said:


> But I suppose, this new version won't let you access other parameters via midi, like dialing through instruments or picking scales, right? Not to speak of forwarding the information that feeds the light guide ...
> I would like to use this plugin with my own controllers. I am just not willing to buy the hardware, because for most of my control needs it won't work, as the instruments reside in VEpro and KK does not properly work for VSTs outside of your DAW.


I have heard this a lot, but I wasn't able to test it because I only recently got VE Pro. Hilariously, I can't test it now because the Windows Update bug means KK doesn't recognize my controller anymore. I fixed it once, but the second time caused some serious issues with my computer that it's not worth going through again. So for the moment, I will live without Komplete Kontrol.

What I was able to do was hook up a NanoKontrol using the new version of KK and MIDI learn. And it works fine in VE Pro. I was able to control all the knobs and change patches (although not hear the previews). It works with the Effects tool. Using your mouse, you can also use the arps, scales, but you always could do that.

If you want to hear the patch previews, the best way is still with the arrow keys on your computer keyboard. 

There is a big limitation though: as soon as you change to a different instrument, the knobs don't work anymore. This is because the two-way handshake with a NI controller isn't happening. However you can load up a new instance of any KK instrument and your knobs will work on it. 

In terms of whether VE Pro sends signals back for lightguides, etc., I won't know until I can use KK again. 

While I am a big Komplete Kontrol booster, this experience shows that I may not always be able to rely on it, and is going to make me reluctant to build my template with it. For all I know, the lightguides won't work in VE Pro anyway.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 3, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Do they have their own GUI or are they rejiggered from a synth within Kontakt already? Just don't want to add more gigs for things I'm rarely gonna use. Have you tried them?


They’re just audio files. You can load them using the built in sample player, or straight to the daw.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 3, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> There is a big limitation though: as soon as you change to a different instrument, the knobs don't work anymore. This is because the two-way handshake with a NI controller isn't happening. However you can load up a new instance of any KK instrument and your knobs will work on it. .


That's quite interesting. I've been trying to break Logic with this, and the CC mapping appears to "stick" whichever I try to break it. Would this be a Vienna Pro thing? I'm not using it..


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 3, 2019)

Konplete Kontrol 2.1.0, windows 10 and all the lights on my S88 just vanished few days ago and no amount of uninstalls, remove registry entries in regedit.exe or other tech gimmicks could bring the lights back. The controller is working as a regular midi controller but no light giudes or transport controls..
Tried on a laptop and no problem, but not on my my main workstation though :(
On the workstation I found that The “Controller editor is not recognizing the S88 (konplete kontrol-1) in the preferences. No problem on the laptop.

Heeeeeeelp!


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 4, 2019)

NI support finally responded. I will say that it seems like they are repurposing forum software to handle support because the answer I got was very direct like a service request. So the fact that my post was “pending” before posting was in fact an indication that it was in the service queue. The time response for the service was perfectly adequate given that I submitted it late on a Friday night. 

In any case, NI says they are aware of the problem and that an update will be released soon.


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 4, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> NI support finally responded. I will say that it seems like they are repurposing forum software to handle support because the answer I got was very direct like a service request. So the fact that my post was “pending” before posting was in fact an indication that it was in the service queue. The time response for the service was perfectly adequate given that I submitted it late on a Friday night.
> 
> In any case, NI says they are aware of the problem and that an update will be released soon.


Thanks for posting but I’m lost here.. since you started with a slightly different problem, then you had another issue, is NI talking about a problem similar to mine (i.e. lights off on controller, working only as a generic midi controller)? Thanks.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 4, 2019)

C-Wave said:


> Thanks for posting but I’m lost here.. since you started with a slightly different problem, then you had another issue, is NI talking about a problem similar to mine (i.e. lights off on controller, working only ss a generic midi controller)? Thanks.


The problem you are having is experienced by all people with first gen NI keyboards who Windows users. The solution can be found HERE
Good luck!


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 4, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The problem you are having is experienced by all people with first gen NI keyboards who Windows users. The solution can be found HERE
> Good luck!


Thanks so much Tiger. Worked like a charm.. Who knew, huh  ??


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 4, 2019)

C-Wave said:


> Thanks for posting but I’m lost here.. since you started with a slightly different problem, then you had another issue, is NI talking about a problem similar to mine (i.e. lights off on controller, working only as a generic midi controller)? Thanks.


I see your problem has been resolved below, but I add detail from what support told me for others: There is an issue in the KK 2.1 update that affects host integration in Logic, Cubase, and Live, so they will be issuing an update soon. How quality control did not catch an issue that has such widespread effects is a bit disturbing, but since it doesn't affect users who have KK running in the DAW, I suppose they didn't think to look at wider system effects. Still, this is really not something that should happen at a company as large as NI.


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 4, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I see your problem has been resolved below, but I add detail from what support told me for others: There is an issue in the KK 2.1 update that affects host integration in Logic, Cubase, and Live, so they will be issuing an update soon. How quality control did not catch an issue that has such widespread effects is a bit disturbing, but since it doesn't affect users who have KK running in the DAW, I suppose they didn't think to look at wider system effects. Still, this is really not something that should happen at a company as large as NI.


Apprecite the update and totally with you on QC. In fact it does NOT integrate with DAW’s (mine is Cubase windows 10.0.15) because it simply does not see anything except a generic midi controller system wide; light guide, transport keys, everything gone! can’t escape it!
Tip: This tab (attached image) was gone completely from Controller Editor.

Update: For anyone who is having a similar issue:
1. Security Update for Microsoft Windows (KB4487017) didn't exist on my system, only Security Update for Microsoft Windows (KB4487044) did which I uninstalled.
2. Make sure you also pause automatic WINDOWS 10 updates (as per the NI document recommendation) BEFORE restarting the system.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 4, 2019)

C-Wave said:


> Apprecite the update and totally with you on QC. In fact it does NOT integrate with DAW’s (mine is Cubase windows 10.0.15) because it simply does not see anything except a generic midi controller system wide; light guide, transport keys, everything gone! can’t escape it!
> Tip: This tab (attached image) was gone completely from Controller Editor.


On the mark 2, we don't use the Control Editor, so I can't say what's happening on mine. But the guide lights do remain on through all of this. I only lose transport and occasionally the S61 seems to think it's in the basic mode where it doesn't see my presets but even then the guide lights still come on. Because it reports the midi ports, Logic apparently sees the S61 as a generic keyboard. And, except when it also loses the presets, it looks a lot like the S61 in a non-supported DAW like Studio One. So I'm going to guess that among other things it's not connecting to the Komplete Kontrol DAW-1 port (which is why it only reports 4 midi in and outs, when it does not connect properly and 5 midi in and outs when it does).


----------



## Ruchir (Mar 4, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Just got an email about Kontorl is now free and for use with any controller...has anyone already tried this?



A smart move by NI. Having tried it, now I want to buy an M32.. the kontroller that is.


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 4, 2019)

Ruchir said:


> A smart move by NI. Having tried it, now I want to buy an M32.. the kontroller that is.



I will guess that that is exactly what they were thinking. Give the software for free, then have people buy the cheapest model hardware...not sure anyone would buy the expensive hardware over getting the software for free...but I can definitely see getting the M32. Had the M32 gone 37 keys, I would trade out my Korg for sure.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 4, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> I will guess that that is exactly what they were thinking. Give the software for free, then have people buy the cheapest model hardware...not sure anyone would buy the expensive hardware over getting the software for free...but I can definitely see getting the M32. Had the M32 gone 37 keys, I would trade out my Korg for sure.


Unfortunately the new A-series keyboards and the M32 don't have light guides.  I'm buying an M32, but I would definitely be interested if they would come up with a small-sized NI controller with lightguides. That would make the perfect keyswitch device for people with small keyboards.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 5, 2019)

Ruchir said:


> A smart move by NI. Having tried it, now I want to buy an M32.. the kontroller that is.


Agreed, and I'm considering the controller too. I think NI will sell bucketloads of them to people like me who's studio setup/ergonomics discount having one of the bigger Kontrol models. 
Decisions, decisions..


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 5, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Unfortunately the new A-series keyboards and the M32 don't have light guides.  I'm buying an M32, but I would definitely be interested if they would come up with a small-sized NI controller with lightguides. That would make the perfect keyswitch device for people with small keyboards.



You mean smaller than their S25?(no longer in production BTW) I think for the light guide, there is going to be a cost associated with that, and the A-series and M series isn't going to include that. in fact the M32 and the A25 are exactly the same other than the key differences. The S25 is the cheapest with light guide, if you can find one used.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 5, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> You mean smaller than their S25?(no longer in production BTW) I think for the light guide, there is going to be a cost associated with that, and the A-series and M series isn't going to include that. in fact the M32 and the A25 are exactly the same other than the key differences. The S25 is the cheapest with light guide, if you can find one used.



I really wanted to get the S25 as a second controller (they are easy to get on reverb.com), but it's just a little bit too big for my setup. I couldn't make it work. So when the M32 came along, it was just right, so I ordered it. Also, the M32 is bus-powered and portable.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 5, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I really wanted to get the S25 as a second controller (they are easy to get on reverb.com), but it's just a little bit too big for my setup. I couldn't make it work. So when the M32 came along, it was just right, so I ordered it. Also, the M32 is bus-powered and portable.


Even the S61 is bus-powerered.


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 5, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Even the S61 is bus-powerered.



The S61 needs AC. I am pretty sure, if I remember correctly. I had to set one up for a studio a while back.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 5, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> The S61 needs AC. I am pretty sure, if I remember correctly. I had to set one up for a studio a while back.


No, it doesn't. I have mine plugged in through a USB3 bus right now. Mine is a mk 2 so maybe the mk 1 required external power. It does require the high powered version of a USB bus, of course.


----------



## jaketanner (Mar 5, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> No, it doesn't. I have mine plugged in right now. Mine is a mk 2 so maybe the mk 1 required external power.



Yes, MKI was what I set up...I do think that's one of the things they addressed with the MKII version


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 5, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> No, it doesn't. I have mine plugged in through a USB3 bus right now. Mine is a mk 2 so maybe the mk 1 required external power. It does require the high powered version of a USB bus, of course.


I have a first gen S series controller and it definitely needs power. And there is no 25 key Mk 2 NI controller.


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 6, 2019)

If anyone is using the very latest version of Komplete Kontrol 2.10 (R4) can you confirm if the Globe icon is no longer a feature or if this is just a bug? Every tutorial or video (even on the newer versions) shows it but I don't have it on mine. 

I haven't read though every thread in this post so forgive me if it's been addressed but also wondering if the light guide works on "_non_" NKS compatible libraries as well when loaded into Kontakt 5 inside of Komplete Kontrol. For example libraries that have colored keys & key switches.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 6, 2019)

MillsMixx said:


> If anyone is using the very latest version of Komplete Kontrol 2.10 (R4) can you confirm if the Globe icon is no longer a feature or if this is just a bug? Every tutorial or video (even on the newer versions) shows it but I don't have it on mine.
> 
> I haven't read though every thread in this post so forgive me if it's been addressed but also wondering if the light guide works on "_non_" NKS compatible libraries as well when loaded into Kontakt 5 inside of Komplete Kontrol. For example libraries that have colored keys & key switches.


In KK 2.1, global/user option now toggles by pushing the user icon. When it's not lit up, it's in the old global mode, when it's lit up it's in user mode.

My Kontakt instruments that are not listed in the global setting tab have guide lights but many do not have knobs mapped. Other VSTs, such as the Spitfire one for Labs and Whitacre Choir, do not have guidelights but do have knobs mapped. Go figure.


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 6, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> In KK 2.1, global/user option now toggles by pushing the user icon. When it's not lit up, it's in the old global mode, when it's lit up it's in user mode.
> 
> My Kontakt instruments that are not listed in the global setting tab have guide lights but many do not have knobs mapped. Other VSTs, such as the Spitfire one for Labs and Whitacre Choir, do not have guidelights but do have knobs mapped. Go figure.



I still use Kontakt 5 most of the time even though I have 6 and I see now that we have the option to add Kontakt 5 into KK by using edit view. Just wondering if everything works the same. I've been considering a KK61 for days now but won't buy it if the light guide doesn't work on some things but not everything.
The more I've using KK the more issues keep running into...patches that don't preview, Kinetic Metal image doesn't show up (a very small detail but drives me bonkers), some of the NKS vendor libraries show up in the panel on my laptop PC but not my main one, etc...I guess I feel it's not quite ready for prime time at least for me anyway.


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 7, 2019)

There’s a Komplete Kontrol 2.1.1 maintenence update available but it doesn’t appear to fix these issues.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 7, 2019)

galactic orange said:


> There’s a Komplete Kontrol 2.1.1 maintenence update available but it doesn’t appear to fix these issues.


 The 2.1.1 update fixed the transport/host integration issue for me. But Native Access crashed while finishing up the KK update, so I'm feeling a bit nervous about it!



MillsMixx said:


> I still use Kontakt 5 most of the time even though I have 6 and I see now that we have the option to add Kontakt 5 into KK by using edit view. Just wondering if everything works the same. I've been considering a KK61 for days now but won't buy it if the light guide doesn't work on some things but not everything.
> The more I've using KK the more issues keep running into...patches that don't preview, Kinetic Metal image doesn't show up (a very small detail but drives me bonkers), some of the NKS vendor libraries show up in the panel on my laptop PC but not my main one, etc...I guess I feel it's not quite ready for prime time at least for me anyway.



I don't have Kontakt 6. Are you saying that KK does not let you access Kontakt 6 the same way as Kontakt 5? Because there are many things you can't do in Kontakt, including multis, without that full access.

BTW, I have no problem accessing Kinetic Metal through KK, the knobs map, and it shows up properly with image both in the global tab and on the keyboard (I have an S61, mk 2). I do have the issue with libraries that are supposedly NKS (Metropolis Ark 3) refusing to show up in the global tab. Other instruments seem to only have some of their patches available for preview.

The light guides work on everything that is NKS compatible and seem to map on all Kontakt instruments. KK does refuse to load some Kontakt instruments. The old Kontakt versions of the Spitfire Labs for instance don't work at all in KK 2.1. So you have to go to Kontakt for those.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 9, 2019)

For the brave:
https://www.native-instruments.com/...stom-window-size-for-komplete-kontrol.349841/
Props to the folk on the official NI forum.

Turns out the KK window size issue can be hacked somewhat. I haven't tried it yet, but might be of use to someone.

Edit: Tasty. Actually, it's a fairly trivial process. Done on a backup copy:


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 9, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Turns out the KK window size issue can be hacked somewhat. I haven't tried it yet, but might be of use to someone.
> 
> Edit: Tasty. Actually, it's fairly trivial to do. Done on a backup copy:


This seems worth it for access to a longer list of visible presets alone.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 9, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> This seems worth it for access to a longer list of visible presets alone.


Exactly. On the Mac, you simply adjust two (easily found) pixel size variables in a couple of text files. To note, the window doesn't become resizable. What you _can_ do, is change the default dimensions in pixels.
Therefore:

For some reason, window resizing is a no-no, either on cross platform technical grounds, or a design choice.
Based on number 1, NI chose to make the default size work on laptop screens, presumably their largest customer base.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 9, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Exactly. On the Mac, you simply adjust two (easily found) pixel size variables in a couple of text files. To note, the window doesn't become resizable. What you can do, is change the default dimensions in pixels.
> Therefore:
> 
> For some reason, window resizing is a no-no, either on cross platform technical grounds, or a design choice.
> Based on number 1, NI chose to make the default size work on laptop screens, presumably their largest customer base.


Yes, my next step is to figure out what the optimal size is for my display.

Weird that they couldn't give an option of laptop size and bigger display. I mean they have all those other toggles for browser visibility and such, what's one more?


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 9, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Exactly. On the Mac, you simply adjust two (easily found) pixel size variables in a couple of text files. To note, the window doesn't become resizable. What you _can_ do, is change the default dimensions in pixels.
> Therefore:
> 
> For some reason, window resizing is a no-no, either on cross platform technical grounds, or a design choice.
> Based on number 1, NI chose to make the default size work on laptop screens, presumably their largest customer base.


Also, I imagine this hack will have to be reapplied after every update, so it's probably a good idea to print out the instructions.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 11, 2019)

Latest travail with Komplete Kontrol 2.1 update and S61. My expression pedal (Yamaha FC7) has not worked since the update. Because I hadn't used it recently I thought initially it might just be a bad pedal, but I ordered a new pedal, this time an Mood EP-3 and it also does not work as an expression pedal when configured through the KK software. It works as a sustain pedal in switch mode, so I know the pedal itself is fine. The FC7 also works in switch mode, just not continuous mode. In any case, could someone else with a S61 mk 2 and an expression pedal plugged into the S61 check to see if you are also having issues?


----------



## galactic orange (Mar 11, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Latest travail with Komplete Kontrol 2.1 update and S61. My expression pedal (Yamaha FC7) has not worked since the update. Because I hadn't used it recently I thought initially it might just be a bad pedal, but I ordered a new pedal, this time an Mood EP-3 and it also does not work as an expression pedal when configured through the KK software. It works as a sustain pedal in switch mode, so I know the pedal itself is fine. The FC7 also works in switch mode, just not continuous mode. In any case, could someone else with a S61 mk 2 and an expression pedal plugged into the S61 check to see if you are also having issues?


I can check, but not at the moment. I’ve got an S61 MK2 and a Roland EV(5 or 7) expression pedal. It might be a day or so before I can get to it though.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 11, 2019)

galactic orange said:


> I can check, but not at the moment. I’ve got an S61 MK2 and a Roland EV(5 or 7) expression pedal. It might be a day or so before I can get to it though.


Thanks. It would be good to know if it's just my setup or a more general issue.


----------

